# To detail or Gardx, or just leave it?



## rib333 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

TT is on the way from Gyor (very excited obviously!). I've been thinking of getting some kind of polish treatment for the car.

Audi garage offer Gardx, or I could go to a local detailer in Altrincham (called Magic Detail) who said it will be a minimum £350 for 2 day job which will last 12-18 months (I can pay more for it to last longer).

Does anyone have any opinions on whether either are worth doing?

Thanks.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

All depends on how you've paid for it.

If you've bought it with your own money then give it all the attention and care it deserves,which would be the full detail at an independent.

However if you've leased what the hell,just chuck a bucket of water over it  ...


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

rib333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> TT is on the way from Gyor (very excited obviously!). I've been thinking of getting some kind of polish treatment for the car.
> 
> ...


Hi mate
When i got mine got free gardx from Audi but still had a professional new car detail at Deville in cheadle for £250, check out their website, the guy was called phil he's sound and did a great job on mine, well worth it in my opinion


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Forget the GardX even if it's free, just get it professionally detailed.
Hoggy.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Professional detail, it's the only way to go.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above


----------



## rib333 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, my mind is definitely made up now, detailing it is.
Ta Damo999, will check them out.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Stay well away from dealership applications!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Stay well away from dealership applications!


Indeed. We dont let them wash ours, only hoover it.


----------

